# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  تکه کدهای مفید JavaScript/jQuery

## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
این تکه کدها در 4 بخش تنظیم شده که خوندنش خالی از لطف نیست.

بخش 1بخش 2بخش 3بخش 4

موفق باشید.

----------

